# Turkey mount care?



## paoneshot (Apr 17, 2010)

This is the mount sorry the pics are dark


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Just keep it dusted and clean, that's it. The skin won't shrink and the feather won't wilt.


----------



## turkeybuster (May 5, 2010)

*turkey mount care*

did u mount it yourself?


----------



## paoneshot (Apr 17, 2010)

No i did not mount it myself. It was done by River Run taxidermy. But i did make the mounting plaque. It is out of an old tongue and groove barn door. I love the look of barn board with all my mounts.


----------

